# Happy Birthday Wolfman.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday resent:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday you old TV repairman!!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy Bday


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Another year older......... Another year wiser. Maybe this year I can get my Hitachi console back.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Wolfman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Why do I feel like I already did this?

Happy Birthday, again ;-)~


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday. Where are my Superbowl tickets


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Happy birthday, bro!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy B-Day


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday from sunny FLA :beer_yum:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Happy, happy!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wolfman! Enjoy!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday Wolfy, and thanks for letting me partake in that raffle.
The $1,000.00 bucks came in handy at Christmas time. I spent it all on hookers.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!:beer_yum: To you're health.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Simon said:


> Another year older......... Another year wiser. Maybe this year I can get my Hitachi console back.


I'm still waiting on my Curtis-Mathes.

Happy B-Day, Wolfie!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wolfman!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy "B" Day


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

clap for the Wolfman ! :shades_smile:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wolfy!!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Happy b-day M


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

